# Mosquito Lake open 7-12



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The OMBTT wil be hosting their fist annual "Itchin Up North" open event at Mosquito Lake on July 12th from 6am-2pm. Entry fee is $100 which includes big bass. I encourage anyone who can make it to go out. Jami and his crew run an AWESOME event and put on a very good show. Good luck everyone.

Here is a link to the entry form. ENTRY FORM


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ramp pays acceptable?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Ramp pays are acceptable and no late charge for it this year.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Might have to get in on this one


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

here is the app

http://www.ombtt.com/09Files/09ombttMOSQUITOOPN.pdf


----------

